

Attacking Crypto Phones: Weaknesses in ZRTPCPP - qubitsam
http://blog.azimuthsecurity.com/2013/06/attacking-crypto-phones-weaknesses-in.html

======
dfc
I am glad the details are back up. Dowd took them down for a bit to give some
vendors extra time for remediation. But the details were available on a ton of
other sites so I am curious how much good came from the temporary removal of
the writeup from the author's site.

